Ask HN: Which are popular Ruby non-rails libraries/projects? - anildigital
======
p8
Chef, Puppet, Dragonruby, Brew, Hanami, Roda..

------
Tomte
Jekyll, Middleman, Prawn, and most of all, Asciidoctor

